# Who kits have the best internals?



## driften (Mar 11, 2005)

Who make the kits with the best (smoothest, robust, etc) internals for ballpoint pens using Parker type refils?


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Mar 12, 2005)

Nils is gonna be happy to see this!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 12, 2005)

I think Craft Supply has the best all around kits and supplys. This is just MHO. I do not work for this company just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 12, 2005)

Dunno. Looking forward to responses.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 12, 2005)

I hve found the CSU and Berea have about the best kits I can buy... I really believe the mechanisms are pretty much the same and most likely come from the same supplier overseas...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Mar 12, 2005)

For the few problems I have had in my kits I really can't blame any supplier.
The one style of pen that has given me the most problem was bought at Woodcraft.If you do your homework you'll know who supplies them.
I believe it is the design of the kit combined with operator error so I woun't mention the company as I use other kits from them and they work fine.
Bear in mind many kits are are provided by one supplier,the Cigar being one.The cigar is resold under different names by many suppliers.
Also I have used "cliks"3 different styles from PSI and the "B" company with no problems with the mechanism.My complaint is the size(too small) but I have customized them to make them a more substantial pen.
Never had a problem with a slim line that was not my fault.
I chose not to vote.


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 12, 2005)

I've used both CSUSA and Berea's kits and they're both pretty equal IMHO .


----------



## woodwish (Mar 12, 2005)

I mostly use CSUSA just because they have a nice catalog and supply most of all my woodturning needs, although they are a little pricey it seems.  The biggest complaint I had when I first started was the lack of decent instructions for assembly.
Experience, this forum, a few books, and a fair amount of mechanical logic has been what has made the difference.  On the other hand the instructions from the others are just as bad.  On the few occasions that I have actually called CSUSA they have been extremely helpful and friendly on the phone, so different from calling tech support for computers.


----------



## KKingery (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm in the CSUSA crowd also - I've not experienced any problems with the mechanisms of their kits.


----------



## Deere41h (Mar 12, 2005)

My feeling tend to follow along with others that have commented.  Since I could not vote for two I choose not to vote.  I buy different pens from different companies but CS and Berea supply the majority of what I buy.  I have not had a problem with either of them. IMHO those two supply the best kits. But as you can tell from my numbers I am relatively new to this form.


----------



## Gary (Mar 12, 2005)

I use only CSUSA & Berea. I've found them both to be of high quality.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Mar 18, 2005)

You're right, Woodbutcher, I am happy to see this!  Just as an FYI, many companies do get their pens from the same place but we're largely separate from the group.  We don't get our pens from the same place as Berea and many of our pens are of our own design.  There are a lot of great pens out there and we're glad that so many people like ours!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 18, 2005)

I voted for CSUSA, I don't do alot of Berea Pens. I started with only P.S.I. two years ago because that was the first catalog I had and started making plans from it. CSUSA and Berea came into the picture aboutthe same time and I liked the internals of the Artisan pens that show up on the outside. the center band and the clip with A logo on it. I started getting those kits and have been hooked ever since. havn't had the time to venture into Berea territory to much. I personally wsn't real excited about the few Berea pens I have made. purly my taste though nothing wrong with there kits. for me it is CSUSA that has that little something that I like. Plus it always seems CSUSA and P.S.I. kits are more "Available" i can get everything I want by ordering from Ryan or Sheila so I keep my pens pretty well mixed up betwen those two.


----------



## GregD (Mar 19, 2005)

Can we pick 3???? I chose not to vote because I can't pick just 1. So far, PSI, Woodcraft, an CSUSA have given me the best service. As far as what kit might have the better parts, I think it's a toss up. They all seem to be pretty good.


----------



## mik (Mar 21, 2005)

I use Turners Retreat in the UK, part of the Robert Sorby Group - their kits are toatlly diferent to any of the ones you all are using!


----------



## BobC (Mar 25, 2005)

True of false?
I have been told that Berea made kits for Woodcraft.  TIA


----------



## driften (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes Berea supplies the kits to Woodcraft... Woodcraft only sells some models though.


----------



## wayneis (Mar 25, 2005)

WoodCraft does have a few pen kits of their own.  The Wall Street, the Oxford and the Spider flat top are three examples, these three I know well as they are good sellers for me.  Wood Craft is the only place that has these three kits.

Wayne


----------



## Jakesaw (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GregD_
> <br />Can we pick 3???? I chose not to vote because I can't pick just 1. So far, PSI, Woodcraft, an CSUSA have given me the best service. As far as what kit might have the better parts, I think it's a toss up. They all seem to be pretty good.



FYI - When I started turning just over a year ago making my first pen - I did alot of research about where to get pens and ended up learning that there were only 3 pen manufacturers.  Penn State Ind / Craft Supply / and / Berea.  Everything else you see at places like Woodcraft / woodturningz / etc is a resell from one of those 3.

Jake


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 26, 2005)

I have used kits from Berea, CSUSA and PSI. Mostly Berea. No problems with any that weren't caused by me so I didn't vote.


----------



## Bill Collier (Jul 18, 2005)

I started out using only PSI because I got the best deals there. Later I tried Craft Supplies and Berea and found the overall quality to be better. They do cost more but if I'm going to make it I want the finished product to be something I'm proud of. 
Bill


----------



## Bill Collier (Jul 19, 2005)

I have noticed that it says on the Berea catalog that they are manufacturers. Do they actually make the components or do they import them?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bill Collier_
> <br />I have noticed that it says on the Berea catalog that they are manufacturers. Do they actually make the components or do they import them?



Reasonable question. But, these days, the question who is 'manufacturer' is pretty loose. As far as I know, Nike products are all made in South America or the Pacific rim. But their offices are in the U.S. Does that make them manufacturer/not manufacturer? I believe all the pen kits are Chinese made.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2005)

Berea has their own manufacturing facility in China.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 19, 2005)

WC also has the Robusto which is the same kit as the Havana from CSUSA and I think they have the Jr version but can't remember the name. I only buy from them in a pinch because the same kits are cheaper elsewhere.
Do a good turn daily!


> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />WoodCraft does have a few pen kits of their own.  The Wall Street, the Oxford and the Spider flat top are three examples, these three I know well as they are good sellers for me.  Wood Craft is the only place that has these three kits.
> 
> Wayne


----------



## tinker (Jul 19, 2005)

I didn't vote because I don't have used anything but woodcraft and Penn State. The Woodcraft (5 ea) worked well. The Penn State (50 ea) skip when writting. Not happy with the twenty or so that I have assembled. Probably won't order more from them. Will keep an eye on this thread and go with the majority.
edit-two trains of thought caused that great sentence structure. Need to read before posting.[:I]


----------



## Bill Baumbeck (Jul 23, 2005)

All of the Berea kits are made in Taiwan.


----------



## jenamison (Jul 23, 2005)

I really like the CSUSA kits the best of all and I know you get what you pay for...but, I wish they would work a little more with the penturner instead of against us in the rising cost.  I can't hardly afford their high end kits anymore.  Don't get me wrong I love them and they are my favorite, but dang!  Not every market can afford to sell these nice pens in the hundred dollar range and if you don't you barely make enough after all you put into them to keep buying them.  Hopefully some others here feel the same way and if so maybe someone at CSUSA will see that and rethink these costs...I love their products don't get me wrong...just help us turners help your business grow by allowing us to buy more of your product....[]  If nobody agrees, just let this post go and I will go to bed for the night.  Take care.  Mike


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm on your side, Mike. That very factor is the biggest thing that has kept me from getting into the CSUSA kits thus far. Sorry, Nils, but money is money and mine is precious to me.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree that pen kit costs are rising higher and higher. As a Canadian penturner, I am faced with currency exchange, P.S.T. and G.S.T. (provincial and federal taxes) and the higher cost of shipping from U.S. suppliers. I can only dream of purchasing pens at similar costs akin to my fellow American penturners. I'm not whining since I really enjoy this hobby but I am working on sourcing direct with Taiwan and possibly purchasing in bulk (components). Quite frankly, I find the current packaging format a waste (what to do with so many of those little polybags??).Someone has to pay for the packaging (you and I) even if labour rates are 1/40th of North American rates.

-Peter-


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 27, 2005)

Peter,

If everyone would buy kits 25 at a time, they would package them in 25's.  Years ago, you could buy 100 pens and forego the packaging (pricing was pretty good too).  Unfortunately, not enough people did that to keep it as an option.  So, now, support your local dump-throw away the tiny packages!![}][}][}]


----------



## jenamison (Jul 27, 2005)

I wish I could afford to buy in lots of 25!  That would be wonderful.


----------



## mikes pens (Jul 27, 2005)

Peter, in response to your: "Quite frankly, I find the current packaging format a waste (what to do with so many of those little polybags??)".  I give them to the local drug dealers to use as "dime bags".  []

Mike


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 29, 2005)

Good one Mikey, maybe you can include some of your pen dust so the dealers can have additional "flavour" to their mix.[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 4, 2005)

I have used allmost every company yall have broght up and find them to be all just alike. I use CSUSA.


----------



## ograywolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Has anybody had any experience with Augum's Pen Works?  They seem to have a well-organized web page and a broad variety of kits.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2005)

A link would be nice, else we can't find it!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ograywolf_
> <br />Has anybody had any experience with Augum's Pen Works?  They seem to have a well-organized web page and a broad variety of kits.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 10, 2005)

I have no experience with them, but saw their ad in the latest Woodturning Design. http://www.augumspenworks.com/


----------

